# ISDN and Kernel 2.6

## LuusL

Hi, I just tried to set up an Internet connection via ISDN. I did everything like explained in the guide from BackSeat, but I think he did his one with a Kernel 2.4. I'm on 2.6.3-mm2. I compiled everything needed by ISDN, but whenever I try to set up his isdn-setup script I get the following error:

```
Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory

/sbin/ipppd: unrecognized option '/dev/ippp0'

ipppd version i2.2 patch level 12

Usage: /sbin/ipppd [ options ], where options are:

        <device>        Communicate over the named device

        <loc>:<rem>     Set the local and/or remote interface IP

                addresses.  (you also may use the option 'useifip' to get IPs).

        asyncmap <n>    Set the desired async map to hex <n>

        auth            Require authentication from peer

        connect <p>     Invoke shell command <p> to set up the serial line

        defaultroute    Add default route through interface

        file <f>        Take options from file <f>

        mru <n>         Set MRU value to <n> for negotiation

        netmask <n>     Set interface netmask to <n>

See ipppd(8) for more options.
```

I also checked the kernel messages and it seems that there everything works fine, just the last line looks a little bit strange:

```
Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen ISDN subsystem Rev: 1.1.2.3/1.1.2.3/1.1.2.2/1.1.2.3/1.1.2.2/1.1.2.2 loaded

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: Version 3.5 (module)

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: Layer1 Revision 2.46.2.5

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: Layer2 Revision 2.30.2.4

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 2.20.2.3

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: Layer3 Revision 2.22.2.3

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 2.59.2.4

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: Total 1 card defined

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=HiSax (0)

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: AVM PCI driver Rev. 1.29.2.4

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen FritzPnP: no ISA PnP present

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:09.0

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen AVM PCI: stat 0x2020a

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen AVM PCI: Class A Rev 2

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: AVM Fritz!PCI config irq:10 base:0xEC00

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen AVM PCI: ISAC version (0): 2086/2186 V1.1

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen AVM Fritz PnP/PCI: IRQ 10 count 0

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen AVM PCI/PnP: reset

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen AVM PCI/PnP: S1 0

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen AVM Fritz PnP/PCI: IRQ 10 count 2

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 2.32.2.3

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: 2 channels added

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Feb 24 18:24:10 arwen PPP BSD Compression module registered

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen hisax_isac: ISAC-S/ISAC-SX ISDN driver v0.1.0

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen hisax_fcpcipnp: Fritz!Card PCI/PCIv2/PnP ISDN driver v0.0.1

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen HiSax: Card 2 Protocol EDSS1 Id=fcpcipnp1 (1)

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 2.32.2.3

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen HiSax: 2 channels added

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:09.0

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen hisax_fcpcipnp: found adapter Fritz!Card PCI at 0000:00:09.0

Feb 24 18:24:13 arwen fcpci: probe of 0000:00:09.0 failed with error -16
```

Thanks for helping!

----------

## Boris27

Same problem... 2.6.2-rc3-mm1 or so here, and the card doesnt even show up... might have to go back to 2.4 for this...  :Sad: 

----------

## doener

After having taken quite a while to get my AVM Fritz PCI v2.0 running and reading diverse posts on this topic, I thought I'd share my experiences to save others some time.

Most notably I used BackSeats HOWTO as a guideline (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29991&highlight=isdn+howto) amongst others for the various other problems that I had.

This is the device at hand:

```
cat /proc/pci

Bus  0, device  11, function  0:

    Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH Fritz!PCI v2.0 ISDN (rev 2).

      IRQ 12.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xee003000 [0xee00301f].

      I/O at 0xe400 [0xe41f].

```

My first problem was being able to speak to the hardware. One stupid thing I forgot when I was compiling the kernel was to forget to set the ISA_PNP flag in the kernel config, which when using menuconfig logically changes the options than one can choose in the ISDN subsection:

```

#define CONFIG_PNP 1

```

I couldn't for the life of me get the hisax passive driver to work with the 2.6.3 release kernel (there was a big discussion about a patch from Andrew Moreton for 2.6.3-rc2-mm concering ISDN, however judging from the changelogs from kernel.org it must have flowed in the 2.6.3 release). At the time of writing we are at patch level  [/list]

----------

## doener

Sorry, I accidentally sent the post off when I meant to preview it

anyway, the current patch level 2.6.4-rc1 is but I only had the sources for the 2.6.3 release (due to no internet connection).

However I couldn't get the hisax driver to work under 2.6.3 (sorry I don't have the log messages anymore) so I had to pragmatically go back to the last source of the 2.4 tree that I had locally stored (2.4.20), and try the 2.6 config at a later date.

These are the modules I now have loaded (minus the irrelevant ones):

```

hisax_fcpcipnp         11072   4 

hisax_isac             10328   0  [hisax_fcpcipnp]

hisax                 533348   0  [hisax_fcpcipnp hisax_isac]

isdn                  113248   6  [hisax]

slhc                    5280   2  [isdn]

```

I emerged the isdn4k-utils and added the isdn4linux to default run level, as well as net.ippp0 (see BackSeat's post on how to do this).

The installation of the ipppd daemon created all of the necessary device nodes:

/dev/isdn/isdninfo

/dev/isdn/isdnctrl

/dev/isdn/ipppX with X :={0 to 63}

I had this constellation with the 2.6.3 kernel but calling isdnctrl oder simply ipppd lead to the error message:

```
 /dev/isdnctrl or /dev/isdn/isdnctrl: No such device
```

although the devices were there we there correct major / minor numbers.

I didn't get this with the 2.4.20 kernel though.

Once I could speak with the hardware, I wasted a lot of time with a stupid error:

```

fcpcipnp0,ch0 cause: E001B

```

Where the E stands for Euro ISDN, the 00 for local user side and th 1B for out of order. In fact when I had my card connected to the NTBA I couldn't phone any more - the whole S0-Bus was dead. It's embarassing to admit this but the cause was simple: I had connected my isdn cable to a local network switch (which normally goes to the NIC) and my NIC to the S0-Bus. So if anybody has a dead phone and no local network, check the cables.......

After that I managed to dial and got IP, but upon redialing I got the error:

```
No CHAP-secret entry for this user!
```

It would have been great to have it a little more verbose, and I didn't want to believe it, since I had just been able to connect using this data. After looking for the cause, I decided agin to be pragmatic and just try a different provider. This worked and has been working ever since. This is no solution, my guess is that something is cached somewhere, but no amount of grepping gave me a clue.

Oh, yeah, the redial. After hanging up, the ippp0 deletes the default gateway route to ippp0, meaning that subsequent IP requests land in nirvana. To remedy this I just reset the route when ipppd calls /etc/ppp/ip-down:

```
/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0
```

so the default route points at the ippp0 interface again. Probably not the most elegant solution, just a workaround to get things going.

Hope these experiences help whilst reading the zillion threads on this topic.

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *doener wrote:*   

> I emerged the isdn4k-utils and added the isdn4linux to default run level, as well as net.ippp0 (see BackSeat's post on how to do this).
> 
> The installation of the ipppd daemon created all of the necessary device nodes:
> 
> /dev/isdn/isdninfo
> ...

 

does that mean that i need to re-emerge isdn4k-utils after upgrading to linux-2.6.x?

----------

## doener

Good question. I'd like to be able to answer it with authority, but I don't really know. I do vaguely remember reading in one the million sites I googled that somebody had solved their problem by recompiling ipppd after having upgraded, and anyway it won't hurt (but the question is whether it actually helps.....).

BTW: I only got the card to run with the hisax driver under 2.4.20, so I don't know how you'll go with the upgrade anyway.

----------

## waslap

Why don't you use capi? it's much easier than your current solution. I'm busy using it at the moment. 

If you got any problems, give me a shout  :Smile: 

here's a link for the howto:

http://rcum.uni-mb.si/~uvp00845b/

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *waslap wrote:*   

> Why don't you use capi? it's much easier than your current solution. I'm busy using it at the moment. 
> 
> If you got any problems, give me a shout 
> 
> here's a link for the howto:
> ...

 

thanks for that hint, unfortunately i don't know where to get mISDN. it's not on portage and not on the isdn4linux ftp server.

the old i4l solution didn't work at all since /dev/isdn/ doesn't appear althought linux said there were 2 channels added.

----------

## alo-alo

mISDN is here: 

ftp://ftp.isdn4linux.de/pub/isdn4linux/CVS-Snapshots/

Take the latest mISDN snapshot. And use isdn4k-utils from 2003. Is in portage. 

/dev/isdninfo means that something is wrong with your isdn driver. Means that your card wasn't found properly. 

Whast does dmesg say? how do you modprobe hisax?

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *alo-alo wrote:*   

> /dev/isdninfo means that something is wrong with your isdn driver. Means that your card wasn't found properly. 
> 
> Whast does dmesg say? how do you modprobe hisax?

 

thx for your response!

the kernel log shows that the card was detected and that both channels were added. hisax and the fritz card driver are compiled into kernel. I'll post the exact messages as soon as I reboot.

----------

## Pythagoras1

```
Linux version 2.6.4 (root@kraxn) (gcc-Version 3.3.3 20040217 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3, propolice-3.3-7)) #5 Sat Apr 10 15:38:16 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0e68 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000009000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0e68 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

144MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 36864

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 32768 pages, LIFO batch:8

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI not present.

ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 199.728 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 140496k/147456k available (3342k kernel code, 6376k reserved, 1014k data, 156k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 393.21 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 008001bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 008001bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel Pentium with F0 0F bug - workaround enabled.

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 008001b7 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Pentium MMX stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf616d, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040220

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fdb10

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x515a, dseg 0xf0000

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf080-0xf08f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf0c0-0xf0ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf0b0-0xf0bf has been reserved

PnPBIOS: 14 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 14 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Address space collision on region 7 of bridge 0000:00:07.3 [f0c0:f0ff]

PCI: Address space collision on region 8 of bridge 0000:00:07.3 [f0a0:f0bf]

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: Card 'CRD4238B-3'

isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Unsupported Intel chipset (device id: 7100)

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: cpp_mux: aa55f00f52ad51(b6)

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(b0)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(b0)

parport0: cpp_mux: aa55f00f52ad51(b6)

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(b0)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(b0)

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfcf0-0xfcf7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfcf8-0xfcff, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: Maxtor 34098H4, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-103S 011, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80043264 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:07.2 (0004 -> 0005)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0000f800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ISDN subsystem Rev: 1.1.2.3/1.1.2.3/1.1.2.2/1.1.2.3/none/1.1.2.2

PPP BSD Compression module registered

HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

HiSax: Version 3.5 (kernel)

HiSax: Layer1 Revision 2.46.2.5

HiSax: Layer2 Revision 2.30.2.4

HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 2.20.2.3

HiSax: Layer3 Revision 2.22.2.3

HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 2.59.2.4

HiSax: Total 1 card defined

HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=HiSax (0)

HiSax: AVM PCI driver Rev. 1.29.2.4

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0000 -> 0003)

AVM PCI: stat 0x2020a

AVM PCI: Class A Rev 2

HiSax: AVM Fritz!PCI config irq:10 base:0xF400

AVM PCI: ISAC version (0): 2086/2186 V1.1

AVM Fritz PnP/PCI: IRQ 10 count 0

AVM PCI/PnP: reset

AVM PCI/PnP: S1 0

AVM Fritz PnP/PCI: IRQ 10 count 4

HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 2.32.2.3

HiSax: 2 channels added

HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

pnp: Device 01:01.00 activated.

pnp: Device 01:01.02 activated.

pnp: Device 01:01.03 activated.

ALSA device list:

  #0: CS4238B at 0x534, irq 5, dma 1&3

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 256 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 4681)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda7) for (hda7)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

Adding 293288k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.0.

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "nls=utf8" or missing value

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c04f9760(lo)

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

----------

## alo-alo

please try kernel 2.6.5. Hmm, interresting, that how can you compile isdn and hisax into the kernel. I couldn't do that. 

Build both isdn and hisax as module. find your type number for your isdn card and modprobe hisax type=your_number protocol=2. Ok, it will be better if you load hisax at bootup:

My /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

hisax protocol=2 type=27

And everything else seems to be ok? I mean does work your isdn configuration? Did it under 2.4?

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *alo-alo wrote:*   

> I mean does work your isdn configuration? Did it under 2.4?

 

yup it works with 2.4.20 here.

I'll try it with 2.6.5 now.

----------

## The Sentry

Same problem here, I'm still trying to set up my Teledat 100 (passive ISA) on a 2.6.4-kernel.

I got the exact same error-messages, but searching on the internet resulted in the conclusion, that you have to turn off the devfs-support in your kernel. I did this and it almost worked.

Probably you'll have to make symlinks for /dev/isdn to /dev/isdn0 and the same with isdnctrl.

Now he really dials out, but then there comes a "remote hangup".

I hope I could help, I'll still keep searching to fix my problem. Please report me, if it worked with your system and maybe how you got it to work.

(And please excuse my bad english *g*)

----------

## alo-alo

Ok, devfs could be the problem. I read at isdn4linux.de list that isdn4linux under 2.6 doesn't support devfs. 

So try udev, I'm working with udev and it works. 

Remote hangup? what says dmesg?

----------

## The Sentry

dmesg brings:

```
ippp0: dialing 0 019231760...

isdn_net: ippp0 connected

ippp0: remote hangup

ippp0: Chargesum is 0

ippp_ccp: freeing reset data structure c7473000

ippp, open, slot0: 0, minor: 0, state: 000

ippp_ccp: allocated reset data structure c7473000
```

btw: the "/etc/ppp/isdn-initialise 1>&2" from the ISDN-Tutorial here brings:

```
SIOCADDRT: file exists

SIOCADDRT: file exists

Sorry - This system lacks PPP kernel support

Check, whether you at least configured the ippp0 device!
```

I also tried dialin my own phonenumber. Here there comes no connection at all, what is like expected. So I believe, I missconfigured some connection parameters for my ISP. But what?

----------

## The Sentry

Okay, you can hit me or beat me up:

It works now and I don't know why!

I rebootet my system (what I have done before with the same configuration), but had to run the /etc/ppp/isdn-setup and -initialise 1>&2 again (this I have to fix).

And a "isdnctrl dial ippp0" did it. I just don't no why ...

BTW: The "Sorry - This system lacks PPP kernel support ..." was the output of the command

```
/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute
```

from the isdn-initialise script, which I fixed by adding

```
iface_ippp0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="ippp0/192.168.0.1"
```

to the /etc/conf.d/net.

I'm sorry I can't help with any explanation from know, but I'll follow the motto "Never touch a running system" and hope, that it keeps running.

Good luck!

----------

## gour

 *waslap wrote:*   

> Why don't you use capi? it's much easier than your current solution. I'm busy using it at the moment. 
> 
> If you got any problems, give me a shout 
> 
> here's a link for the howto:
> ...

 

Hi!

I'm happily using isdn with my 2.4.x kernel and now I'd like to upgrade to 2.6. Besides isdn I need some kernel with win4lin support. (i downloaded win4lin-sources and mm-sources, and have ebuild for love-sources   :Very Happy: 

Which kernel do you recommend?

I tried following instructions on the above url, but I'm getting errors i.e. *.rej when patching with the i4l-t9bk22.gz patch   :Crying or Very sad: 

Any special instructions for that?

Sincerely,

GourLast edited by gour on Mon May 24, 2004 8:20 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gour

 *alo-alo wrote:*   

> mISDN is here: 
> 
> ftp://ftp.isdn4linux.de/pub/isdn4linux/CVS-Snapshots/
> 
> Take the latest mISDN snapshot. And use isdn4k-utils from 2003. Is in portage. 

 

Does it work with capi4k-utils-20040331?

(at the moment I have problem with rejected hunks as the result of the I4L patch - see other post   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## znerd

Indeed I do not have the isdn device nodes in /dev with devfs on Gentoo 2004.1/kernel 2.6.6.

How exactly do I switch back from devfs to udev?

----------

## The Sentry

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

----------

## gour

 *znerd wrote:*   

> Indeed I do not have the isdn device nodes in /dev with devfs on Gentoo 2004.1/kernel 2.6.6.
> 
> How exactly do I switch back from devfs to udev?

 

Hi!

I emerged 2.6.6 mm-sources where i4l works.

Since udev cannot make proper nodes I just created:

```

mknod /dev/ippp0 c 45 128

mknod /dev/isdnctrl0 c 45 64

mknod /dev/isdn0 c 45 0

mknod /dev/isdninfo c 45 255

```

and made symlink for /dev/isdnctrl, so the same 2.4.x setup works.

I've also created /etc/udev/links.conf, but I'm still not sure whether Gentoo uses it or it gets nodes from /lib/ude-state/devices.tar.bz2.

 Any guess?

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## znerd

 *The Sentry wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

 

Thanks! Indeed I did switch over successfully.

Now I get:

```
Sorry - isdnPPP driver version 0.0.0 is out of date.

Maybe ippp0 has no 'syncppp' encapsulation?
```

I got some results from Google, so I'm investigating the issue further...

----------

